# Best quality reproduction fenders 68 gto



## stuntmanw (Aug 21, 2014)

Who has the best repop fenders for a 68 gto? I.E. best quality, least prep work needed, etc.


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

I bought both fenders on ebay through ADEALS they advertised them as "the new design that fits" and they really did fit pretty good although they still needed a little massaging at the fenders.After buying these fenders I purchased a parts car and ended up using originals which fit much better I just sold the driver side and still have the pass side .


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Agreed, you will be better off finding originals, swap meets, junk yards out west, or a donor car, you are going to spend some coin. 68 repros are the worst.


----------

